# My Channa Pleuro Snakehead



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is not eating they only eat blood worms.
ive put in flake food gets him excited. some small garden worms took a bite spites it out . very small pieces of prawn interested what to do


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

starve him he'll eat.
i found this hard to do with my bass but eventually he ate.
now he eats all frozen foods like tilapia fillet,prawn and smelt.
was hard to do because i worried about the health of the fish allot.
try soaking foods in blood worms and use less worms every feeding.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

^ agreed!, if that doesnt work you could try hikari arowana stick thats what mine ate when i hade some.

Post some pictures of the snakehead


----------

